# Spring trial near D.C.



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

how to get involved - k9wagdc

We have a trial coming up in Waldorf MD this April. Here is the link to the club website. You can check back for more information as the trial date gets closer. Please makes sure to let us know if you are coming, even if you just want to see what it is all about. We need to make sure there is enough room for parking, etc.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Any idea what the tracking is going to be like?


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

car2ner said:


> how to get involved - k9wagdc
> 
> We have a trial coming up in Waldorf MD this April. Here is the link to the club website. You can check back for more information as the trial date gets closer. Please makes sure to let us know if you are coming, even if you just want to see what it is all about. We need to make sure there is enough room for parking, etc.


Good idea in posting to the group Dawn! 



G-burg said:


> Any idea what the tracking is going to be like?


Juergen has several spots wth nice tracking fields. Closer to the trial and depending on the number of entries he'll determine the exact location.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

G-burg said:


> Any idea what the tracking is going to be like?


 
Thinking about going for the TR1?? Might be a good practice run.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Exactly Lynn! More for the trial experience! Since we're not completely ready for our IPO 1.

You'll have to think about it too!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Is the trial in April or May?? The website says May?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

car2ner said:


> how to get involved - k9wagdc
> 
> We have a trial coming up in Waldorf MD this April. .


OOPS, it is in May. I have personal stuff in April coming up and I guess I had a brain fart


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Huh. Maybe I can get my boy ready for this.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Lynn_P said:


> Thinking about going for the TR1?? Might be a good practice run.


 



G-burg said:


> Exactly Lynn! More for the trial experience! Since we're not completely ready for our IPO 1.
> 
> You'll have to think about it too!





gsdsar said:


> Huh. Maybe I can get my boy ready for this.


 
That would be great if you all decide to trial! It will be nice to see what what other shepherds work. I will be trialing my lab, Gypsy for a BH. First time for both her and I...I'm both excited and nervous lol : )


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

May kind of changes things... Especially on that weekend.. But who knows..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/rGQW5A

Just a bump to remind folks that our trail is coming up soon. We still have room for more entries. Our club web site is here

HOME - k9wagdc


----------

